# Where can I buy a used TV in CDS?



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking for a used TV to buy to replace a smaller one which I can't see to well from across the room as it's only around 18 inch. Don't want to fork out for a new one as I'll probably be leaving it when I have to move property in 6 months.

Is there any shops or anywhere/one I can buy a used tv from in the Marbella or surrounding areas?

Thanks


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

Sunday market at La Trocha, Coín, there are always plenty there.
You could always buy one from some of the charities like SOS and help some abandoned dogs at the same time!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

andymichael said:


> Looking for a used TV to buy to replace a smaller one which I can't see to well from across the room as it's only around 18 inch. Don't want to fork out for a new one as I'll probably be leaving it when I have to move property in 6 months.
> 
> Is there any shops or anywhere/one I can buy a used tv from in the Marbella or surrounding areas?
> 
> Thanks


Always a few on the boot sales.Only down side you takes your chances if they work or not.Have a look on Facebook.There is roughly half a dozen buy,sell or swap groups for the Costa Del Sol and surrounding areas.If you don't see any for sale you can always post wanted at least you can go to the peoples home that way and see them working or even look on the Friday ads there is always a few on there.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

annfoto said:


> Sunday market at La Trocha, Coín, there are always plenty there.
> You could always buy one from some of the charities like SOS and help some abandoned dogs at the same time!


From what I am lead to believe the charity shops are not allowed to sell or offer electrical goods for sale.Was in the charity shop in La Trocha dropping some stuff off and one of the helpers in there was telling a person they are no longer allowed to accept electrical stuff.If true it's a shame as these charity shops do amazing work especially where animals are concerned.Have a nice day all at least it's stopped raining.:clap2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

soulboy said:


> From what I am lead to believe the charity shops are not allowed to sell or offer electrical goods for sale.Was in the charity shop in La Trocha dropping some stuff off and one of the helpers in there was telling a person they are no longer allowed to accept electrical stuff.If true it's a shame as these charity shops do amazing work especially where animals are concerned.Have a nice day all at least it's stopped raining.:clap2:


This is not true - they are allowed to sell electrical equipment (at least the Spanish officials don't care). It probably is just this particular charity shop that has this restriction.

I am connected with a charity here in Spain (PEPA) and we are allowed to sell electrical goods.

[Still raining here!]


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

soulboy said:


> From what I am lead to believe the charity shops are not allowed to sell or offer electrical goods for sale.Was in the charity shop in La Trocha dropping some stuff off and one of the helpers in there was telling a person they are no longer allowed to accept electrical stuff.If true it's a shame as these charity shops do amazing work especially where animals are concerned.Have a nice day all at least it's stopped raining.:clap2:


Car boot sales can sell electrical goods

The rain is indeed of for the moment but unfortunately our side of the valley has no electricity


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

At la Trocha you can test electrical stuff before you buy


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> This is not true - they are allowed to sell electrical equipment (at least the Spanish officials don't care). It probably is just this particular charity shop that has this restriction.
> 
> I am connected with a charity here in Spain (PEPA) and we are allowed to sell electrical goods.
> 
> [Still raining here!]


Hey Snikpoh,the rules up in your neck of the woods might be completely different to Andalucia but thats what I was told from the horses mouth in the shop,we are not allowed to sell electricl goods anymore and I am sue if they could they would do with it being a charity shop.As for the op original question,forgot to mention cash converters in Malaga.Don't know how it slipped my mind and some of them will also come with a guarantee.If you google it it will show you the map where it is.There's two in Malaga.It's the big one you want across the road form the old Trafico office near to the Larios centre and the train station.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

soulboy said:


> Hey Snikpoh,the rules up in your neck of the woods might be completely different to Andalucia but thats what I was told from the horses mouth in the shop,we are not allowed to sell electricl goods anymore and I am sue if they could they would do with it being a charity shop.As for the op original question,forgot to mention cash converters in Malaga.Don't know how it slipped my mind and some of them will also come with a guarantee.If you google it it will show you the map where it is.There's two in Malaga.It's the big one you want across the road form the old Trafico office near to the Larios centre and the train station.


Had me thinking there.Quick phone call to the shop and the reply was,we are not licenced to sell electrical goods.Ican't see them telling porkies with it being a charity shop but they still do an absolutely splendid job as any charity is an uphill struggle.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Ebay ES? Or small ads in the local English papers maybe?

I wouldn't buy a telly that I couldn't see working.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xgarb said:


> Ebay ES? Or small ads in the local English papers maybe?
> 
> I wouldn't buy a telly that I couldn't see working.


Cash converters in Malaga.You will be spoilt with the selelction.Asked the young lady on the desk and she said they come with a guarantee and quite a few of them looked half decent.Well worth a visit. was in there today as we had to go into Malaga on business.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

try the buy sell swap or flogit pages on facebook -theres a couple for marbella/andalucia /coin / coastal areas - you can pick up a 32" lcd for 100€.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

spanish_lad said:


> try the buy sell swap or flogit pages on facebook -theres a couple for marbella/andalucia /coin / coastal areas - you can pick up a 32" lcd for 100€.


You r better with Cash converters in Malaga and you get a guarantee the buy sell swap you have no guarantee


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

soulboy said:


> You r better with Cash converters in Malaga and you get a guarantee the buy sell swap you have no guarantee




this is very true. depends if they can get to the shop, but i totally agree there, i for one like the idea of a replacement if it goes wrong. 

theres been a few people selling broken items at the mo on fb. although as well, dont forget that a drive into malaga city brings some people out in a sweat


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

spanish_lad said:


> this is very true. depends if they can get to the shop, dont forget that a drive into malaga city brings some people out in a sweat


Let the Train ( or Bus) take the strain. The shop is only five mins walk from either!


----------

